# When can you?



## Bongofury (Jun 10, 2015)

stop worrying about your plant turning hermy?


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2015)

its all about  the genetics...if you use questionable genetics you worry up until the day you harvest. I had a plant hermi on me when it was 7 weeks into flower. It threw up such a cloud of pollen, it covered the entire inside of a 4x4 tent. 1 day before and there were no signs of hermi, next it ruined my entire crop


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2015)

When the trait is gone from all Strains and Growers dont make mistakes.  Never


----------



## vostok (Jun 10, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> stop worrying about your plant turning hermy?


You never do, but just ensure that you do your very best as its caretaker to reduce it from any stress, and makes its living with you an enjoyable feeling for both the grower and the plant, thats why I treat my plants like one does treat cats or dogs, even er goldfish?  lol


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 10, 2015)

Bummer... It is what it is. I've been treating my plants like my pet mouse so I should be good to go.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, hermies can happen any time you are in flowering.  So you do need to watch from the start of 12/12 to harvest.  What I have found over the years though, is that if you are using good genetics and do not have light leaks, you should not get hermies.  I know that many think that any stress can cause hermies, but I have found that the vast majority of the time, hermies come from using bagseed and/or light leaks.  With bagseed, if the plant was created by selfing, then the hermy gene can be dominant.  You take a huge chance with every bagseed you use.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2015)

Know thats right THG,,cause i stressed the crap outta plants and they didnt Hermi,,had my dog chew the crap outta plants and they didnt Hermi,,they got real bushy though from my dogs topping. Lol


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------

